# [Living Pathfinder]Frog Hunt



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2010)

DM: GlassEye
Characters/Players:
Elros / GandalfMithrandir
Kanli the Mad / InVinoVeritas
Nathan Tchanlach / jkason
Ta-Am-Ath / Walking Dad
Willow Whiteman / Vertexx69

[sblock=Awards]Encounter xp & gold: 280 xp, 300 gold, 1 silver
TBX & TBG126 xp, 108 gold
Total xp & gold 406 xp, 408 gold, 1 silver[/sblock] 

The three halflings row focused upon their job and speaking little.  It seems the boat and its passengers windingly traverse the entire length of the city before it glides out from between two tall buildings and they see that they have suddenly left the city.  A stretch of calm water lies before them and the shadows of those buildings reach towards the mainland and the marsh that is their destination like the dark tentacles of the Black Kraken.

A short time later the boat parts tall watergrasses that stand sentinel at the edge of the marsh and the watermen bring it to rest next to a dry hillock of land that juts out from the mainland.  Tall grass and murky channels of shallow water surrounding waterlogged earth and deep, dark pools stretch off towards the east.  The smell of fish and decay fill the air.  A chorus of chirps produced by unseen frogs is interrupted by the less frequent bass croak of bullfrogs. It sounds like you've come to an ideal place for the work ahead.  Mossimo motions to the bit of dry land.  "This good enough or do you have a _specific_ bit of marshland you need to find?  I have to warn you, our boat won’t navigate those channels well; we should wait here while you take care of your business."


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



GlassEye said:


> "This good enough or do you have a _specific_ bit of marshland you need to find?  I have to warn you, our boat won’t navigate those channels well; we should wait here while you take care of your business."




Nathan hops to the bit of dry land, looking around. "I'm not aware of any prime frog-finding locale, in any case. Might as well start here as anywhere."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2010)

Mossimo nods and settles down into the boat.  He props his feet up on the side and slips his hat down to cover his eyes.  "Well, good luck, then.  We'll light a lantern if it gets dark before you return."
[sblock=OOC]I'd like to run the frog hunting aspect as a modified skill challenge.

The Goal: bring Zitteaux as many frogs as can be gathered from the marshes near Venza.

Primary skills: Knowledge (nature) and Survival (using these skills provide a +2 bonus to the skill check).

Write a post describing your character’s actions taken to achieve the goal.  Each descriptive element/phrase earns the character one skill check (to a maximum of three skill checks; I recommend getting the maximum number of checks).  Additional descriptive elements earn positive modifiers to the skill checks.  Decide which skill or skills are used though please have it match the descriptions and it must be feasible for the completion of the goal.  For example, a pc could talk to the frogs all evening long trying to get them to march into his bag but it just won’t work; some skills, like Diplomacy, are unsuited for the successful completion of this challenge and cannot provide successes regardless of how good the check is.  Despite that, please be creative!  If you have good descriptive elements in your post I _will_ give you the benefit of the doubt.  In your post include your descriptions and an sblock with the skills used and a link to invisible castle with your skill checks.  I’ll add modifiers you earn and post results after everyone has posted.  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent*

Willow cinches the draw strings tight at tops of her already form-fitting hide boots, before lowering herself carefully off the side of the boat. She looks for the most solid patch of ground possible, but still expects to get wet. She throws a nod at Boon and the tiger jumps out of the boat after her. 

After sloshing to a hillock of dryish ground she pulls her shield and crouches low next to the big cat, even though he stands nearly as tall as she does, while waiting for the others. She and Boon take a long look around from their vantage point.

Willow, Survival=21

Boon, Survival=22

OOC - I don't know if it would be better to use the "fetch" command with Boon for higher numbers of catches, or have him use the "aid another" action to improve my Survival roll.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 1, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath*AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta looks and listens for something frog-like, bur the surroundings are to alien for him.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

Perception (1d20+6=11)

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2010)

Willow's examination of the surrounding marshlands gives her a good sense of the terrain and leaves her confident of her ability to keep the group from getting lost.  Of course, with the looming buildings of Venza in the distance to the west and the rising mainland and its scattered fields and vineyards to the north visible even from this location getting lost is a _very_ remote possibility.  She already pinpoints some deep pools and channels that may be hazardous and the rest, the boggy wetlands of tall grass just beyond their hillock, shouldn't prove too difficult to traverse.

[sblock=OOC]Vertexx69, I presume the Survival checks were to scout the area for hazards and make sure the party doesn't get lost.  If you intended differently please let me know.

As for Boon, descriptions of his actions will count towards Willow's number of rolls (or bonuses to the rolls).  So it's up to you how it works: you could have him help you which would provide a bonus to Willow's roll or you can have him fetch which could either be a roll off Boon's skill (but would count against the three allowed to Willow) or a bonus to Willow's.  You could, if you're confident about Willow's checks, even have Boon help someone else giving them bonuses to their checks.  This is a bit of an experiment for me and as such I'm willing to play a little looser with the skill checks in order to get some good descriptive actions.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan stands a moment biting his lip as willow and her tiger take the lay of the land, then as he glances at the others, his eyes light up. He mutters something under his breath and snaps his fingers. Then he turns to a small rock nearby which, when he points to it, suddenly turns a bright orange. The sorcerer smiles.

"I have to admit I don't have much of any skill at hunting, but all those red hands gave me an idea. This little trick of mine is similar. Only lasts an hour, but it ought to make it harder for any froggies we find to hide if they slip free."

[sblock=OOC]Nathan's cast prestidigitation. One of the minor effects he can now create for the next hour is to color anything up to 1 foot cube / round. His intent, then, is to "mark" frogs as they spot them. Don't know if that's worth a genuine bonus on any rolls, but figured it seemed like nice fluff.

Nathan isn't trained in Survival or Know (Nature), so probably he's best off providing Aid Another to someone else, anyway, so I can always use "orange-ing" as a descriptive way to cover whatever help he provides.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]In this case the mechanics of helping someone with an action is the same as making a skill check.  In short, Aid Another isn't an option; you're going to have to make skill checks of your own, though it could be _described_ as helping someone else.  I realize that for 3 of the 5 of you this challenge is not exactly ideal for your skill sets.  But this system takes that into account and provides alternate means to success with extra descriptions earning bonuses to the die rolls.  The actions of all characters are equally important; every action helps the group succeed in the challenge.  Describe your actions as you see fit (the use of prestidigitation in that fashion is an excellent idea, by the way) and we'll work out the skill checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Yes it was just to get a lay of the land. Boon will most definitely be using Aid another to help someone else. Which I'll describe with my next real post.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 2, 2010)

Elros hops off his boat and scans the landscape. He looks at deeper areas of water as well as fallen logs to look for the telltale bubble of a frog.

[sblock=survival roll]
Survival=1d20+7=17

bleh, a 10, could have been better, Survival isn't Elros's main focus anyway he is much better with his bow, which he may use by the end of the day [/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 12/12
AC: 14, Touch 14, Flat Footed 10
Initiative: +4
CMB: +3
CMD: 17
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Longbow (ranged): +5 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +3 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 2, 2010)

Elros scans the marshland and sees much the same as Willow: tall grass and saturated earth, narrow channels of water and the occasional deep pool.  The ranger also hears the sound of frogs croaking all around and the distinct >plop< as they jump into deeper water, he sees the tell-tale bubbles giving away their hiding places, and even a frog or two with eyes just above the murky waterline.  It should be easy to get the job done.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 2, 2010)

Elros points out frogs to those who are looking. he spots a nearby one and slowly moves towards it before reaching out with his bag to try to catch one.

[sblock=mechanics question]
GE I'm not sure what skills to use here.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



GandalfMithrandir said:


> Elros points out frogs to those who are looking. he spots a nearby one and slowly moves towards it before reaching out with his bag to try to catch one.




"Maybe we'd do best having some of us heard these hoppers in the directions of the others?" Nathan offers. "My color-change magic can also move very small things; could be good for rustling grass and spooking them out."

Nathan does his best to circle along the dry or shallow spaces to get opposite Willow and Elros, who seem more adept at this. He 'marks' any frog he actually catches sight of, and assuming none of the other object, when there are no frogs in sight, he sends tendrils of magic across the top of the grass and the surface of the ponds, hoping to spook out more.

If he actually succeeds, after marking the new amphibians, he'll try to use his 'rustling' antics to steer the fleeing frogs into the waiting bags of Willow and Elros.

[sblock=OOC]I figure a few blades of grass or a ripple in the water would both also fall under prestidigitation's purview.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent*

Willow steps quietly down to the others as the magic user starts turning the rocks orange. She listens to his advice nodding. *"Own thinking too. Have Boon circle round, roar to flush frog to waiting sack. What think..."* The tiny girls speech, while extremely limited, conveys a deep understanding of tactical movement and she goes on to make the others aware of the deeper water ways that could prove difficult to cross in heavier armors or to those not so inclined. The fiery sunset dipping toward the horizon turns the half elfs mirrored spectacles into a pair of boiling pools of light that hide the expression of the icey blue eyes behind them. 

-if nobody objects-

The petite druid girl turns to her silent companion as she extends a hand over a leafy green shrub next to her and intones a few unintelligible words in some strange language. Her hand glows ever so slightly as she points to her friendly neighborhood tiger who's own blue eyes flash in response (cast Speak with animals). Then begins to purr and growl in some sort of meaningful way with her companion, pointing to the great cat and out into the swamp as she goes on. She places a hand on him a moment and his fur tossles as if hit by a breeze that nobody else can feel (Cast Virtue on Boon) before he turns to go to it.
[sblock=In Tiger]Need slimy little croakers. Boon circle out quiet and scare croakers back here.[/sblock]Handle Animal(seek)=27

[sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta tries to use the basic grappling techniques he learned in the temple on the frogs. He tirs to circle them carefully, before quickly moving in. _Hopefully the tricks of the others will not startle them before..._ he thinks, as he moves quickly but silently, with the grace of a panther despite his well-muscled frame.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

Stealth  (1d20+6=18)

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]If you don't know what skills to use don't worry about it.  Just describe your actions and I'll figure out how it relates to skills.  The important thing here is to write something.  And when I say 'write something' I mean you need something more than one sentence.  One sentence will likely only get you one roll with few modifiers and trust me, one skill check each is a sure way to fail this skill challenge.  The goal here is to see a paragraph (with appended skill checks) that describes how you go about accomplishing the central goal of this short adventure.  It would also help me if you indicate what posts you want me to count towards this challenge.  I didn't expect this to be difficult; maybe I need to make a thread in the social group so we can discuss this more.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 4, 2010)

Kanli, having carefully, patiently observed the actions until now, reaches out and grabs a stone with his mind. He lifts his arm, causing the stone to dance about. He weaves the stone behind the frogs, trying to corral them toward the waiting sacks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

ooc: Edited above post.


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]If you don't know what skills to use don't worry about it.  Just describe your actions and I'll figure out how it relates to skills.  The important thing here is to write something.  And when I say 'write something' I mean you need something more than one sentence.  One sentence will likely only get you one roll with few modifiers and trust me, one skill check each is a sure way to fail this skill challenge.  The goal here is to see a paragraph (with appended skill checks) that describes how you go about accomplishing the central goal of this short adventure.  It would also help me if you indicate what posts you want me to count towards this challenge.  I didn't expect this to be difficult; maybe I need to make a thread in the social group so we can discuss this more.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]I guess I was just confused on how this was working. I read your initial explanation as meaning that you'd take our descriptions as a whole and, when we reached the point where those descriptions would reasonably result in finding / catching some frogs, you'd evaluate the descriptions to then tell us how many rolls we had each 'earned.'

So, I'd meant both Nathan's post about 'marking' frogs and his subsequent post about how he'd work to spook / herd the frogs to be part of his 'gathering rolls' attempts, as it were.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I need to review posts made up to this point and determine how well you all have done.  If no one objects, in the interest of not delaying this too much longer I'll go ahead and make any extra rolls that I think are warranted.  Hopefully I'll get this accomplished by this evening with results posted.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent*

Boon creeps out among the reeds and pools of stagnant water,  disappearing from the view of the rest of the unsure party. (stealth) The slightly moving reeds the only sign that the large, striped predator is present at all, trailing a large, if meandering, circular path about 30 yards out. (aid another) 

Willow positions the others at key choke points then treads quietly out into the reeds herself, her own booted feet vanishing beneath the fetid water between tall clumps of marsh vegetation. Then Boon leaps from his hiding place with a mighty roar without warning, moving swiftly through the dense underbrush in a zigzag pattern driving as many small prey animals before him as he can. Willow uses the natural growth patterns of the vegetation to predict where the flushed frogs will pass through to escape, where she waits to pounce and capture as many as she can. (Survival) The druid uses the tiny game trails that the areas inhabitants have developed over generations to decide where the members of the party have been placed. The paths being the most likely directions the animals will retreat down to avoid the hunter closing in them from the other direction. (Survival)

[sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Is that the way you want the posts? I had gotten the same impression as Jkason. That we would describe what our characters were doing over the course of several posts each, and then you would determine how many rolls those descriptions merited. I was just setting up Boon's assist action before my own first survival check worthy post. But if you only intended to get a couple paragraph long posts from each person, we need to know that. I figured it would be a skill challenge that led to a couple of encounters with some monstrous frogs and maybe a clue about some kind of future adventure so I was setting the stage, as it were.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2010)

Frog hunting starts slow: despite _hearing_ abundant numbers of frogs they are difficult to find even with Elros pointing out hiding places.  Ta-Am-Ath particularly finds the marshland difficult at first, alien as it is from his homeland but he soon finds that staying perfectly still and snatching them up with a lightning rapidity that mimics the crane is a highly successful tactic.  Once he has a frog in sight his quickness in snatching them up can hardly be beat.

As the evening wears on even though the adventurers feel the dampness more and more through their boots and become more tired the hunting becomes easier as the frogs come out from their hiding places to feed and mate revealing their positions with an ever increasing chorus of croaks.  Nathan’s magics take on greater importance in the dimming light as the bright orange almost seems to glow drawing the eye and making it easier for others to find the frogs.

Elros’ knowledge of the marshes and wildlife is indispensible and his skill at finding and catching frogs is unparalleled by any except Willow.  Willow seems to tirelessly direct Boon through the marsh and the two working together result in more wriggling frogs in everyone’s bags.  Even Kanli who had the slowest start amongst the group ends up with a hefty bag of croakers.

There is only the faintest of orange glows behind the distant dark mass of the city when the group finally thinks it has enough frogs for Zitteaux.  Though it is dark the moon is bright and the group has only a little difficulty trudging through the boggy land towards the bright lantern glowing like a star and marking the waiting boat.  Still some distance from their transport Nathan, skirting one of the numerous deep pools, stumbles over a protruding branch that snaps when he steps on it.  Broken and jagged ends gleam in the moonlight.

(Please add a Perception check to your next post).

[sblock=OOC]The group has earned/made enough successful checks to achieve a victorious result for the challenge.  When there was no roll linked I chose more rolls over higher modifiers but added as many modifiers to those rolls as I could reasonably add with the descriptions provided.  I played pretty fast and loose with the modifiers so please don't ask me to provide more detail on what sort of modifiers I applied.  This is how I broke down the posts.
Post #5 (Ta-Am-Ath) 1 failed Perception check.
Post #7 (Nathan) 1 failed Perception check.
Post #10 (Elros) 1 successful Survival check.
Post #12 (Elros) 2 successful Survival checks.
Post #13 (Nathan) 1 successful Stealth check, 1 failed Stealth check.
Post #15 (Ta-Am-Ath) 1 successful Stealth check, 1 failed Stealth check.
Post #17 (Kanli) 2 failed Survival check, 1 successful Stealth.
Post #21 (Willow) 1 successful Stealth, 2 successful Survival checks

@Vertexx69: Except the lack of die rolls your last post is exactly the sort of thing I was looking for.  I won’t clutter up the game thread with more of what I intended/was thinking.  If you’re interested, I’ll post those intentions and the thought process that led there in the Feedback thread.[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 6, 2010)

As Nathan falls over, Kanli muses, "Do you think we angered the--no, frogs are members of the Seventeenth Circle, they are beyond the balancing purview of the Granite Heirophant."

He shrugs to himself as he continues to the boat.

1d20-2=2


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent*

Willow pulls a firefly from the pouch at her hip and grinds it into the top of the slender billy-club that hangs from her belt speaking another word in the strange language she spoke before. The top of the weapon catches fire that doesn't seem to burn against the supple body of the young half elf, and she draws the weapon holding it aloft to light the path a bit more (cast Light).

Boon touches his wide black nose to the squirming sack of slimy green and brown frogs that his tiny companion hefts over her delicate shoulder, he then takes several deep wiffs of evening air as he falls back a few paces and takes a long look into the deepening gloom Aid another Perception=17. Willow seems satisfied with the weight of the creaking sack over her hide encased shoulder as she too looks over the swiftly darkening frog-hunting ground Perception=27. She steps lightly around the jagged branch end, drawing it to the attention of those following in her petite footsteps. *"No stab self here."*

[sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Maybe I can use the today seen frog movements to invent new combat moves... something like a jumping frog style. I would have to adapt the movements to my wider frame... and more powerful moves. More like a Bullfrog Style!" Ta muses as he moves with the others toward the boat, his sack with frogs bound and secure in his hands.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

Perception (1d20+6=23)

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 6, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> As Nathan falls over, Kanli muses, "Do you think we angered the--no, frogs are members of the Seventeenth Circle, they are beyond the balancing purview of the Granite Heirophant."




"I don't know," Nathan says, frowning at his misstep. "I've got a bad knack for finding trouble. But here's hoping."

[sblock=OOC]Perception check. (1d20=7)[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 6, 2010)

Elros Spots something strange in the marsh with his keen elven senses, even in the dim light. 

[sblock=Perception]NATURAL 20!!!!! 1d20+2=22[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 7, 2010)

Whether it is an odd glimmer of light or an unnatural ripple on the surface of the water of the deep pool Ta-Am-Ath, Willow and Elros all become aware of something large lurking in the dark water about ten feet from the grassy edge along which the party is making their way back to the boat.  Kanli, distracted by the metaphysical, doesn't notice yet, nor does Nathan whose attention is drawn to the  branch.  Nathan, on a second look at the branch, discovers that the branch is a decaying arm the hand of which has been dragged from the muck by his misstep.  Something on the hand glints in the light generated by Willow's spell.

Rising up enough that it's head fully breaks the surface of the water is a humanoid creature with a frog-like head, its body still hidden by the deep, boggy water that it crouches in some fifteen feet from Nathan, the closest party member.  The creature's neck swells with an intake of air and as its mouth cracks open a deep croak rumbles out, vibrates your very bones and fills you with a welling fear.  

After the rumbling croak fades away another froggish creature, still mostly concealed in the deep water, begins to surface.
[sblock=Knowledge: Local DC 7]The creature is a Boggard, a humanoid, fairly common in the deep marshlands farther east, with frog-like features.  Like a frog, the Boggard has a long, sticky tongue.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Make a DC13 Will save.  If failed: Shaken: -2 on attacks, saves, and other checks.
Roll Initiative. (Boggard Init: 1d20-1=11).  The Boggard croaks on his initiative so your actions may go before his.
Kanli and Nathan are Unaware and cannot act in the surprise round.
Elros, Ta-Am-Ath, Willow and Boon can take a single move or standard action.
Don't worry about posting in initiative order; I'll sort it out when I post results of actions and ask for clarification/new actions if something happens to invalidate your action.
The party is on fairly solid ground.  The monsters are in deep bog and there is ten feet of shallow bog between them and the party.
I'm uncertain about party order.  Based on in-post description all we have for certain is that Willow is behind Nathan.  I would presume that Willow and Boon are serving as rear guard and that Elros is leading.  That leaves Kanli, Nathan & Ta-Am-Ath somewhere in the middle.  Feel free to clarify your position in your posts and we'll work with it.  The Boggard is attacking closer to the rear of the party; Nathan is likely 15' away, Elros closer to 25-30' away from the monster.  I'm also presuming, due to tiredness and the difficulty of traversing the marsh that the party has spread out just a little and that there is five feet between each of the party members.[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 7, 2010)

Elros, about 30 feet away from the Boggard springs to action and takes a shot at the large frog creature, taking aim with his bow at the short distance. He is careful not to hit any of his fellow teammates.


[sblock=Mechanics]
Initiative: 1d20+4=20
Bow Attack: 1d20+6=14
Bow damage (if applicable): 1d8+1=6[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 12/12
AC: 14, Touch 14, Flat Footed 10
Initiative: +4
CMB: +3
CMD: 17
Fort: +3
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Longbow (ranged): +5 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +3 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta's mindconditioning and training wins against his sudden fear. In his mind forms a daring attack as he tries to judge the distance...

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

Will save (1d20+4=14)
Initiative (1d20+2=15)

Is Ta near enough for a partial charge? I would like to do a jump as part of my move to clear the last 10 ft and then use a flying kick (unarmed strike) to also deliver a stunning attempt. In theory possible?[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

* Initiative (1d20+2=18)

Willow hurls the flaming club at the beast, confident that whether she hits the creature or not, the simple wooden club will float. She slips in some however and the projectile splashes harmlessly into the water in front of the monstrous frog thing, causing the light it emits to bob and sway as the young druid draws her scimitar from her low hanging sheath and gives Boon the nod.

[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Ranged Attack vs Boggard (1d20+2=6, 1d6+2=3)
Move: Draw Scimitar
Free: Nods to Boon, Will save vs Croak (1d20+6=12)[/sblock]

Boon's muscles coil like a black and white spring, waiting for one of the strange frogmen to get closer to shore before trying to sink his teeth into them.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Delay until an enemy gets closer to shore then make full attack, or charge to make a bite if they don't. Will save vs Croak (1d20+2=14)[/sblock]
[sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



GlassEye said:


> Nathan, on a second look at the branch, discovers that the branch is a decaying arm the hand of which has been dragged from the muck by his misstep.  Something on the hand glints in the light generated by Willow's spell.
> 
> Rising up enough that it's head fully breaks the surface of the water is a humanoid creature with a frog-like head, its body still hidden by the deep, boggy water that it crouches in some fifteen feet from Nathan, the closest party member.  The creature's neck swells with an intake of air and as its mouth cracks open a deep croak rumbles out, vibrates your very bones and fills you with a welling fear.
> 
> After the rumbling croak fades away another froggish creature, still mostly concealed in the deep water, begins to surface.




Nathan finds himself distracted by the glint of light on the hand--well, he finds himself distracted by the realization he just tripped over a hand, as well. It's not until the massive croaking sound that he turns in surprise. He recovers quickly, however, spitting out what sounds like a string of expletives as he appears to flail with surprise. However, the brief shimmer of air around him suggests a more practical reason behind his behavior.

"I heard about these things on my way into town," he says, backing away. "Boggard. Watch out that the sticky tongue doesn't lock on you."

[sblock=OOC]Will save. (1d20+2=17)

Since the DC for the know check was below 10, I believe Nathan can make the check even untrained, so I did that:

Know:Local check (1d20+1=16)

Initiative (1d20+2=20)

Action for the standard round: Casting Mage Armor, bringing AC up to 17, and using his move action to back away from the Boggard.

HP: 7
AC: 17 (Mage armor active)
Spells used (1st level) 1/4[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]@Walking Dad: It seems a wee bit questionable but I can't find any RAW reason to not allow a partial charge/jump/unarmed attack/stunning fist.  I'm willing to give you the chance but I think Ta-Am-Ath would recognize that this is a risky maneuver...  He can make the charge combination attempt or another action of your choice.


Still the surprise round until we resolve Ta-Am-Ath's action.

Willow can take a standard action OR a move action but not both yet.  I'm assuming she threw the club and will draw her scimitar on the first full round of combat.
[/sblock]

Elros is certain that his arrow is flying true to his target but it hits the surface of the water less than a foot away from the Boggard and is deflected.  The unblooded arrow spins off into the darkness.

Willow's club lights up the water where it lands.  The second creature rising up from concealment in the water is not a Boggard but a frog of incredible proportions.

Ta-Am-Ath hovers at the decision point: to leap or not to leap...


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 8, 2010)

Kanli wandered ahead of the group, muttering to himself about the Granite Heirophant. He stares off into the distance, heading on to the boat. 

Then the horrendous, dark croak plays across the moor, rattling deep into Kanli's bones, liver.

He breaks his reverie and turns slowly, unsure of what he sees. Sweat forms on his brow as he responds.

"That's... not... granite!"

He tries to get away from the beasts as he weaves eldritch tendrils around his form.

[sblock=ooc]
Will Save:
1d20=7
Knowledge (Local):
1d20-2=9
Initiative:
1d20+2=13

Cast _Shield_ on his action and move away from the boggards.
[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 8, 2010)

Elros takes a shot at the giant frog this time, hoping to hit it with another mediocre shot.

[sblock=mechanics]attack:1d20+6=14
Damage:1d8+1=3[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta is willing to risk a bold charge. His powerful leap carries him to his enemy, but his kick is not able to connect.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath
Acrobatics (1d20+6=11) success (DC 10)
Unarmed attack (1d20+6=9, 1d6+4=10) miss 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2010)

*End of the Surprise Round*

Ta-Am-Ath leaps and with a large splash lands in mud and murky water nearly up to his knees.  Unfortunately his kick misses and he is unable to prevent the Boggard's croak from reverberating throughout the area.  Elros, Ta-Am-Ath, Nathan, and Boon manage to remain calm but Willow and Kanli feel a little fear that makes them just a bit more hesitant than normal.

The giant frog surfaces from a deeper part of the bog though it is still in fairly deep water and is now only half submerged.  Neither the frog nor the Boggard make any move to come closer to the party.

Boon, on Willow's command, leaps forward when she sees their foes are not yet advancing.  Marshy ground slows the tiger's charge and he isn't able to make his bite attack.

[sblock=OOC]If you don't make the rolls to match your actions (or that I've requested) then, in the interest of time, I'll make those rolls for you.

Willow & Kanli are shaken: -2 attacks, saves, & other checks.

Elros' Will save: 1d20=15 (success)

Boon can’t charge because of difficult terrain.

This ends the surprise round.

Round one – I have actions for Nathan, Kanli, & Elros.  Need actions for Ta-Am-Ath & Willow/Boon

Initiative: Elros & Nathan, Willow, Ta-Am-Ath, Kanli, monsters, & Boon (post in any order)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Regaining his footing, Ta is throwing a flurry at the frog-like enemy. His high punch hits with high accuracy, but his kick is slowed by the water.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

Unarmed Flurry vs BN (1d20+3=14, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+3=19, 1d6+4=8)
Would a 5ft step be possible? If yes, right-down on the map.

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 9, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, didn't label the map...
Bn = Boon, Willow's animal companion
Bg = Boggard
F = Frog
T = Ta-Am-Ath
K = Kanli
E = Elros
W = Willow
N = Nathan

The brown line is the solid trail.
The greenish-brown line is shallow bog w/ water about 1 foot deep.
The blue line is the edge of the deeper bog w/ water about 4 feet deep.

Ta-Am-Ath is in shallow bog (hampered terrain) and so cannot take a 5 foot step.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow draws her scimitar from her low hanging sheath and gives Boon the nod to continue, Moving up the bank into position to attack the next time around.

[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Move north 4 squares
Move: Draw Scimitar
Free: Nods to Boon[/sblock]

Being in ankle deep water doesn't seem to bother Boon in the slightest, and he unleashes a barrage of tooth and nail against the bow wielding beasty. His front paws seem to get stuck in the muck for a moment which fouls both his claw attacks, but his teeth find their mark. The black stripes on Boon's feet seem to be running.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Full Attack vs  Boggard (1d20+2=3, 1d6+1=3, 1d20+2=3, 1d6+1=5, 1d20+2=14, 1d6+1=7) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2641736/[/sblock]
[sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]

OOC - That's instant karma for the double crit I just rolled in my LEB game  Boggard takes 7.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 10, 2010)

*Round One recap*

Nathan's spell glimmers into existence protecting him with its magics as again Elros' arrow is deflected when it strikes the surface of the water near the giant frog.

Willow draws her scimitar and moves northward.

Ta-Am-Ath strikes the Boggard with a solid punch and is the first to injure the creature.  His kick grazes it but does no damage.

Kanli protects himself with an arcane shield and manages to shake off the fearful effects of the Boggard's croak.

The frog hops into shallow water towards Kanli but as it does so it leaves itself open to attack by Ta-Am-Ath.  It tilts its head as if sizing up the half-orc sorcerer and then lunges to bite.  The mouth snaps closed but catches no part of Kanli on its razor-sharp teeth.

Water drips off the Boggard as it rises up in the deep water.  Water still reaches to the creature's chest but it doesn't seem to hinder it as it swings a battered morningstar at Ta-Am-Ath.  Despite poor footing the monk easily avoids the clumsy blow.

Boon attacks.  The claws miss and it almost seems as if the big cat is testing its prey.  However, when he lunges for a bite his teeth gouge the leather armor, scrape against greenish copper studs but don’t manage to do any serious injury to the Boggard.

[sblock=OOC]Boggard: total damage taken: 8

Kanli is no longer shaken.

Ta-Am-Ath can make an AoO against the frog.

Let me know if I moved Willow into the wrong spot.

Ready for Round Two actions from everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

This time, Ta tries to mirror his punch, but emulates a crane's stance to deliver a hard kick at his frog foe. Not hindered by the water, the kick strikes true.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

Unarmed Flurry vs BN (1d20+3=16, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+3=20, 1d6+4=6) oops, meant to type BG. BN is Boon, isn't it?

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

OOC - yes Bn is Boon, Willow's cat.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow takes a swing at the frog but her head is still swimming with that terrible sound and she misses. Her gaze keeps moving from her target to the boggard inadvertently.

[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Scimitar vs Giant Frog (1d20=10, 1d6+1=5)
Move: 
Free:[/sblock]

Boon tooth seems to scrape on something he doesn't like and he is shaking his head when he goes in for another set of attacks, missing all three swipes.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Full attack vs  boggard (1d20+2=4, 1d6+1=7, 1d20+2=6, 1d6+1=2, 1d20+2=3, 1d6+1=4) [/sblock]
[sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]

OOC - IC hates me with the fiery passion of a thousand dead suns to roll that bad again. Thats 5 out of 6 d20 rolls under 7


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 10, 2010)

*Kanli the Mad* AC 16 (T16, FF14), HP 11/11, F +1,R+2,W+0, CMB +1, CMD 13

"Aha!" Kanli exclaims with epiphany. "It is but another frog! The circles are maintained!"

Emboldened through whatever logic drives him, Kanli responds to the frog's attack by reaching behind him and bringing his giant axe to bear against the amphibian. It slices ineffectively in the air between them, yet Kanli seems not to mind.

[sblock=ooc]
Draw Greataxe and attack.
Greataxe (1d20+1=4, 1d12+1=3)
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan, not eager to come into contact with either morningstar or frog teeth, takes a few more steps back, preferring to lend his aid at a distance. Given that Ta seems to be causing some pain to the Boggard, he focuses his attention on the frog.

"Okay, little buddy," he says as a small glowing sphere pops into existence in front of him. "Go get 'im!" As Nathan points to the frog, the sphere zips forward into the frog's side.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missle, though minimal damage: Magic Missile damage, frog. (1d4+1=2)

HP: 7
AC: 17 (Mage armor active)
Spells used (1st level) 2/4

Cantrips(at will): Detect Magic, Message, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation
1st level(4/day, DC 15): Mage Armor, Magic Missle [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 10, 2010)

Elros shoots at the boggard again, doing little damage, but still connecting. He carefully watches both the frog and the boggard.

[sblock=mechanics]1d20+6=20
1d8+1=2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2010)

*Round Two recap*

The Boggard croaks in pain as Elros’ third arrow sinks deep into his flesh.  Before it can retaliate Ta-Am-Ath strikes it with fist and finishes it with a kick.  The Boggard’s head snaps back and it collapses with a splash into the dark water of the bog.

Nathan’s magical sphere unerringly strikes the frog and pierces its rubbery hide.  Just a moment after, Willow slashes at the frog but her scimitar barely misses.  Kanli’s attack fares no better than the druid’s.

The frog again snaps at Kanli but the sorcerer’s shield of force deflects the attack.

[sblock=OOC]
Boggard: total damage: 23 (dead)
Frog: total damage: 2

Willow is no longer shaken.

Ready for round three actions from everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Making something like a split in the air after hitting the boggard, Ta makes a near fall, smashing his heel on the frog and quickly stands beside him.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath

Move next to the frog (I6).
Unarmed attack (1d20+4=20, 1d6+4=6) against the frog (forgot flanking bonus, but I think I still hit).

[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow takes a another swing at the frog, slicing squarely now that the pesky humming had stopped in her head . Her blade coated in thick icor. She step around the beast to give her companion an edge.

[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2646076/]Scimitar vs frog (1d20+2=16, 1d6+2=7)[/URL]
Move: Move to (J,4)
Free:[/sblock]

Boon looks happy to be attacking a simple animal instead of the nasty frogman as he closes in from the other side of the slimy creature, and his bite finds its mark solidly this time.[sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2646087/]Bite vs frog (1d20+4=22, 1d6+1=7)[/URL][/sblock]
[sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]

OOC - Aha! The trick is to NOT do full attacks


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 11, 2010)

*Kanli the Mad* AC 16 (T16, FF14), HP 11/11, F +1,R+2,W+0, CMB +1, CMD 13

"I wish I had a bigger bag," Kanli calls out. "This is the best frog yet!"

Kanli snarls and leaps forward to bring his axe down on the frog. 

[sblock=ooc]
1d20+1=14, 1d12+1=7

Wait, I'm flanking with Ta, right? I hit AC 16 in that case.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2010)

Finally, the group begins to move like a well-trained battle squad.  Everyone converges on the frog and cuts it down.  Blood seeps from the frog corpse and the Boggard floats nearby with bulging eyes staring up into the starry night sky.  For a moment, in the quiet of the aftermath of the battle, it seems _too_ quiet but then the chirps and croaks and calls of small creatures begin to resume.

[sblock=OOC]Yowza!  When the dice fall right for you all you are vicious.  From 2 to 29 damage to that poor frog in one round and that was only 2/3 of the group's actions.  And no injuries.  Maybe I should review my tactics, lol.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

Nathan raises his hands as if to cast more magics, but his companions seem to have rather handily dispatched the frog by that point. He wrinkles his nose at the sight of the bodies. 

"Not exactly the field trip I expected, but can't argue with the results, I suppose," the man says, though for a moment he continues to hold his ground. When it seems clear nothing else is imminently planning on leaping from the bog, he tromps over to the boggard's body.

"We can at least sell that morningstar to pay for all the trouble these two caused, yes?" he says, searching the body for any valuables.

((OOC: don't know that we really want the morningstar to sell, but seemed a decent excuse to get Nathan over to check the body for loot))


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

Ta relaxes his shoulders a bit and leaves his fighting stance. "I hope he was the only one. They are tough creatures. Hadn't the time to ready my staff."

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath


[/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 11, 2010)

"Me too" says Elros, walking over to the boggard corpse, he looks around for more potential threats, satisfied that there are none he stands off to the side and watches the group argue over the belongings of the dead creature.

[sblock=ooc]
perception check for threats or anything of potential value in that order.

1d20+2=9[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 11, 2010)

Kanli returns his axe and heaves the frog's body.

"These legs are asking for the Golden Mushroom! We shall feast well tonight!"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 12, 2010)

The frog does indeed have the largest set of frog legs you've seen all day.

Nathan pries the morningstar from the Boggard's now rubbery hand.  Despite its current poor condition the weapon looks like it was once an excellent quality weapon and could be a very good weapon again with just a little bit of repair.

The most immediately noticeable thing about the Boggard is his studded leather armor.  Surprisingly well-crafted the leather is smooth and supple with copper studs intricately detailed to resemble the segments of a tortoise shell and aged to a greenish patina.

The Boggard also has a pair of pouches on his belt.  One is old and seems to be saturated with some sort of oil.  It is stuffed with clumps of greasy, half-rotted grass.  Nestled in the grass is a crudely formed clay vial.

The second pouch is heavy and bulges with coins and small objects.


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



InVinoVeritas said:


> Kanli returns his axe and heaves the frog's body.
> 
> "These legs are asking for the Golden Mushroom! We shall feast well tonight!"




Nathan grimaces. "If you want to get elbow-deep in slaughtering the giant froggie, be my guest," he says, then shrugs. "Of course, I'm looting a corpse, so I suppose I shouldn't throw stones, eh?"



GlassEye said:


> The Boggard also has a pair of pouches on his belt.  One is old and seems to be saturated with some sort of oil.  It is stuffed with clumps of greasy, half-rotted grass.  Nestled in the grass is a crudely formed clay vial.
> 
> The second pouch is heavy and bulges with coins and small objects.




"Some of it doesn't smell so good, but looks like the boggard had a few trinkets that might be worth the effort. Wonder if..." his voice trails off as he mutters something under his breath and twists his fingers in an odd configuration. The man's eyes glaze over for a moment, and he examines the finds as if in a new light.

[sblock=OOC] Casting Detect Magic to check out the loot.

HP: 7
AC: 17 (Mage armor active)
Spells used (1st level) 2/4

Cantrips(at will): Detect Magic, Message, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation
1st level(4/day, DC 15): Mage Armor, Magic Missle[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Willow, HP: 9/9, AC: 19/12T/16FF, Saves: 3F/2R/6W, LL Vision*
*Boon, HP: 16+1/16, AC 17/13T/14FF, Saves: 4F/6R/2W, LL Vision, Scent

*Willow Slogs out of the mud as she re-sheaths her blade and  removes her cloak, laying it on the harder ground of the path after  coating the large square of sturdy cloth in mud. She gives a soft  whistle a couple nods to Boon who doesn't release the giant frog from  his gripping jaws, but drags it through the muddy bank over onto the  cloak. *"Now can drag to boat."* She scratches the big cat between the ears and nods over at the floating, lighted club. 

[sblock=Willow's Actions]Standard: Handle Animal "Fetch" (1d20+9=21)
Move: 
Free:[/sblock]

Boon gets a bit of a running start and jumps the muddy bank, landing in the deep pool with loud splash. He  swims over and grabs the weapon, returning it to its master. Almost all  his black stripes have washed away, leaving him just a young white lion  who's mane has yet to grow in! [sblock=Boon's Actions]Standard: Jump (1d20+4=10) [/sblock]
[sblock=Spell List]Orisons: Create Water, Light, Virtue
1st lvl: Cure Light Wounds, Speak with Animals[/sblock]

OOC - We can drag the giant frog body on the mud greased cloak to keep it from getting too torn up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2010)

*Ta-Am-Ath* AC 15 (T15, FF12), HP 13/13, F +3,R+4,W+4, CMB +4, CMD 16

"Found anything interesting? We should move the body out of the water. And get out there. If more of these creatures hide here, it will be their favored ground."
Ta asks and suggests Nathan. Then he moves to help to transport either the giant frog or the Boggard.

[sblock=ooc]
Ta-Am-Ath
Ta-Am-Ath


[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 14, 2010)

The contents of the clay vial is the only thing that registers a magical aura until Nathan turns  and catches the sight of a second aura over next to where he earlier tripped over the buried arm.  Both auras are faint.

A quick bit of field dressing and the giant frog legs are ready for transport.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry it's short.  I'm traveling but I'll be back to normal posting Monday.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*



GlassEye said:


> The contents of the clay vial is the only thing that registers a magical aura until Nathan turns  and catches the sight of a second aura over next to where he earlier tripped over the buried arm.  Both auras are faint.




"Looks like this might be a potion of some sort," he says of the vial, then he catches sight of the second aura. "Hold on one second..." he trails off as he crosses to the buried arm. Using the faint aura as a guide, he tries to uncover the source.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2010)

The item radiating the second aura is only partially covered by muck and dirt.  Nathan manages without too much difficulty to extricate a sealed scrollcase from the moldering corpse.  In addition, he finds a signet ring of heavy gold and clearly worth a decent sum despite being non-magical.  The crest upon the ring seems somewhat familiar...  Perhaps you've seen it on a building somewhere about Venza.  Anything else on the corpse has rotted or rusted beyond the group's ability to salvage, even with magics.

Collecting everything that may be of value, you all head back to the waiting boat without further incident.  As they approach Mossimo bursts out into loud laughter and his two brothers muffle snickers behind calloused fingers.  "Z'toe will never expect such a frog!"  The three halflings help stow all the cargo and load passengers and finally push off for the safety of the city.

OOC: we can play out the rest of the final scene in the Dunn Wright Inn.  Discussion regarding identifying and disposing of treasures should take place here so we don't clutter up that thread.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

"May I see the scrollcase?" Elros says, "I would like to know what it is."

OOC: I will use survivial to identify the map based on the knowledge Elros has of the area to identify it, I will wait until the idea is confirmed before I roll.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2010)

When Elros pulls the rolled paper from the scrollcase he discovers that it is not a map but a sheet covered in magical writings.  Apparently the case wasn't entirely watertight as the edges of the paper are damp.  Some of the writing is blurred but it is still easily legible.


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, human sorcerer*

"If I have enough time, I should be able to sort out the magics for the potion and the scroll," Nathan offers. "I'm no expert, mind, but give me a quiet corner of the Inn with nothing leaping out and croaking at me, and I should be able to do it..."

((OOC: Spellcraft allows for identify checks while using Detect Magic. Nathan has a +5 in Spellcraft, so he can't automatically identify it, but since given enough days he'd eventually be able to, would it be possible to handwave the multiple rolls?))


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 17, 2010)

jkason said:


> OOC: Spellcraft allows for identify checks while using Detect Magic. Nathan has a +5 in Spellcraft, so he can't automatically identify it, but since given enough days he'd eventually be able to, would it be possible to handwave the multiple rolls?





Sure. I'll post a list of all the stuff you looted and experience gained when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2010)

As the five adventurers ride back to the Dunn Wright Inn they have plenty of time to look over the items that they scavenged from the corpse and took from the Boggard.

MW studded leather (200 gpv) - Surprisingly well-crafted the leather is smooth and supple even after having been submerged in the murky water of the marsh.  The studs haven't fared as well as is obvious by the greenish patina of the copper studs.  They are as finely crafted as the rest of the armor, however, and resemble small tortoise shells.
MW morningstar (broken) (230 gpv) - Well-crafted but damaged.  Has the broken condition.
Pouch of Eelgrass (two doses) (180 gpv) - Looks to be damp and rotting grass but is a drug favored by the poor of Venza.  (As Oil of Taggit)
Potion of Longstrider (50 gpv) - A thick and viscous, earthy-smelling liquid in a crude clay vial.
Pouch with seven misshapen, freshwater pearls (10 gp ea.; 70 gp total) and one well-formed golden pearl (100 gp).  Also three irregularly shaped, wooden cubes crudely carved in the shape of a frog with bits of shell inlaid in the bulbous eyes (50 gp ea to a collector; 150 gp total).
55 silver pieces, 80 gold pieces.
Taken from the buried corpse:
Gold signet (110 gpv) - Bears the crest of House Gabbiano.
Scroll of Undetectable Alignment (25 gp) Damp scroll.  Blurring of the ink make it difficult to read but it is still legible.

[sblock=OOC]I'll give out xp after the adventure has been wrapped up.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

ooc: Ta has no interest in the items, but would like to get his share of the money. Shall we play out selling the loot?


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2010)

The selling of acquired goods isn't something that I had really planned on playing out.  I would prefer you all take what you want & handwave the selling.  You would be able to get the full gold piece value of anything that you decide to sell.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok everyone, let's do it.

1.100,5 gold total / 5 (players) = 220,1 each.

If someone wants a specific item, he just subtracts it's cost from his share
(and adds the required gold to the total, if he takes more than his share).

Ta will just take the money.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 18, 2010)

Agree with WD.

Kanli will also just take a share of money.


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm fine with splitting the sale, as well. Though I have a question: House Gabbiano? Should we know this? I can't seem to find a reference in the wiki, so I'm not sure if it's an established house or just a piece of fluff? Nathan doesn't have any kind of Nobility ranks, so he wouldn't necessarily know. I'm just curious.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC - my math shows 1,200.5g /5 = 240.1g. fine with the sale.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC: Elros will also just take his money.

If he can he will try to make a composite longbow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> OOC - my math shows 1,200.5g /5 = 240.1g. fine with the sale.



Yes, I think I missed the golden pearl. Good catch.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Aug 19, 2010)

You know what? Kanli will take the Eelgrass. So that's Eelgrass and 60.1 gp.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 19, 2010)

Vertexx69's calculation of 1200.5 is the correct one.  In addition, though you haven't quite received it yet, Zitteaux will pay 300 gold for the frogs.  So the total is 1500.5; 300.1 gold each (minus any items you all choose to keep, of course).

Now, experience.
Skill challenge/completing the task: 400 xp.
Giant frog: 400 xp.
Boggard: 600 xp.
Total: 1400 xp; 280 xp each.

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]: House Gabbiano is fluff for this adventure and hasn't been mentioned anywhere else in the Social Group or wiki.

[MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION]: LPF hasn't yet decided how to handle crafting (normal or otherwise) so I can't approve crafting of a composite longbow.  If you have an opinion on if or how crafting should be allowed I encourage you to post it in the magic item creation discussion thread in our social group.

Don't forgot to update your adventure log on the wiki!


----------



## Living PF Judge (Aug 21, 2010)

GlassEye said:


> Vertexx69's calculation of 1200.5 is the correct one.  In addition, though you haven't quite received it yet, Zitteaux will pay 300 gold for the frogs.  So the total is 1500.5; 300.1 gold each (minus any items you all choose to keep, of course).
> 
> Now, experience.
> Skill challenge/completing the task: 400 xp.
> ...




All rewards for this adventure are approved, great work everyone. 

Will have to edit in DM awards once we figure that stuff out.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I would like to pick up the MW studded leather Armor if I may, worth 200 gp, bringing my total to 100.1 gp and the armor.

I forgot about it when we chose treasure.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2010)

No one else can use it so go right ahead.


----------

